# 2008 Specialized 2D helmet recall



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Guys,

The 2008 ultralight 2D helmet has been recalled. Apparently, the chin strap buckle is under re-design. So, If you bought one, take it back to the dealer. The 2D helmet no longer exists on the Specialized website and rumor has it that it will be re-released in Janurary of 2008. Good luck. 

MP


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Any idea on what the problem is? Mine seems fine.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

*Ya...*

...all helmets seem fine untill you go down.

Specialized is re-working on the chin strap buckle. It seems the buckle does not satisfy their rigorous standards.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

*Good Customer Service*

My dealer told me about the recall lasty week (my wife had purchased one for me on our anniversary). I took my helmet to the dealer and Specialized Fed Exed a new Decibel to the dealership in 2 days. This helmet is mine to keep. In December or January (when the new 2Ds are available) I will get a new 2d and a "hard case" (similar to the Giro helmet pod) as well. 

I am a little bummed about having to send back the 2d (it was a very comfortable helmet) but getting 2 helmets and a helmet pod out of the deal is a pretty good situation. All things considered, I have been really happy.


----------



## DM-SC (Jul 18, 2007)

jbrandt said:


> My dealer told me about the recall lasty week (my wife had purchased one for me on our anniversary). I took my helmet to the dealer and Specialized Fed Exed a new Decibel to the dealership in 2 days. This helmet is mine to keep. In December or January (when the new 2Ds are available) I will get a new 2d and a "hard case" (similar to the Giro helmet pod) as well.
> 
> I am a little bummed about having to send back the 2d (it was a very comfortable helmet) but getting 2 helmets and a helmet pod out of the deal is a pretty good situation. All things considered, I have been really happy.


Sounds like a good deal to me! :thumbsup:


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

is this product recall official? i've just had a look at Specialized's website and there's nothing on it although i did notice that the 2D is no longer listed. i've also recently bought this helmet but have not yet used it.


----------



## jbrandt (Oct 14, 2005)

*Pretty sure it is official*

I too was surprised to not see anything on Specialized's website, but I am sure any Specialized dealer can help you out. I did find one website that listed some information about the recall but I can't seem to find it now.


----------



## rushton32 (Oct 31, 2007)

My friend used to be a warranty rep for specialized and he said that the problem with the helmet is that it has a layer of soft foam then the Teflon layer then a layer of hard foam that are all binded together and the layers are coming apart. It is manufactured in china and the factory painted this part black to cover up this problem. He didn't mention anything about the chin strap but that might be true as well. Specialized is really good about fixing their problems and taking care of their customers so you should have no problems taking it back.


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Specialized FedEx'd me a Decibel as a temporary replacement. I used it for the first time last night. It's a nice lid, but I'm going to miss my 2D in the mean time. I'm curious when this recall will me made more public. Would I have heard about the recall without reading RBR? 

Their customer service was great. Problems with cutting edge products happen. That's just part of pushing the envelope. It is how you deal with those problems that matters and their response was exemplary.


----------



## boon (Dec 14, 2005)

I recently spoke to the owner of a LBS about the recall and he said that it only applies to the US. here in New Zealand, the helmet apparently passed the local standards. i've just had a look at the UK specialized website and the 2D helmet is listed there. perhaps the US helmet standard is different (more robust?) than standards in other countries.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

I just ordered a 2d was told three days, since then i went in to pick it up and the LBS stated jan, I know that Australian standards are some of the toughest in the world (higher than us and poms) so im hoping it arrives early jan.


----------



## woogie11 (Jul 16, 2006)

I was told that 1 in 12 of the helmet's buckles have "voids" in them, and that under "extreme torsional load" IE scraping your head across the pavement that the buckle could come loose. The rep said he is still using his but, I wonder if that is the real deal. I think I'll keep using mine and turn it in a week before the re-release.


----------

